# Survival > Bushcraft Medicine >  What Level Of Medical Training Do You Have?

## colorado plainsman

Medical training can be an invaluable skill in the bush or SHTF.  Anything from basic firstaid to Paramedic skills can make a huge difference.  I took a EMT class last summer and passed the NREMT.  I took this class for a few reasons, We hike a lot and I am glad I have a knowledge and skill that could help if something goes wrong.

So what is your level training?

----------


## Rick

First aid-CPR. But I'm married to an RN.

----------


## hunter63

CPR and basic First Aid.......had to re-certify every year for 20+ something years.

Night shift supervisors were responsible for all first aid, and emergency situations.

We had an retired Navy Nurse as the company nurse....Her name was Ann, and you didn't bleed on her floor, unless you had a real good reason, like some thing missing.....
Anyway, when I first made supervisor, I ask her if she had any advice for me......

"If you can't see it, give them an aspirin,
If you can see it, wash it, and put a bandage on it.
If you don't know, Call 911...."

....actually it was  the Fire department, 911 wasn't started yet.

----------


## karatediver

Basic CPR and First Aid certified.  I would like to take the EMT class but time will not allow it yet.  Hopefully in a couple years.

----------


## Sarge47

Great Thread, Plainsman!  Positive rep sent!  :Thumbs Up:  I'm trained in 1st aid & CPR with both my sister and my best friend being RNs.

----------


## crashdive123

Various first aid classes over the years, CPR, CERT, some military first aid training.

----------


## mountainmark

EMT Basic (expired) first responder, CPR. Would like to take a wilderness EMT but haven't had the time lately. I also have a fair amount of independently aquired knowledge of plant medicine. Though that needs some more practice.

----------


## nell67

First aid,CPR trained,some nursing,oh yea and mother to an adhd son,many trips to the er saved,but still saw plenty of action there.

----------


## pgvoutdoors

Wilderness First Responder (SOLO - New Hampshire) & CPR (AHA)

----------


## jcullen24

7 Years in the Army, Lotsa First Aid Training. 
I recertify every year in CPR.  Oh, and my wife just finished her RN!  WOOT!

----------


## crashdive123

Congrats to your wife from all of us.

----------


## Rick

You bet! Great milestone. (P.S. - Never let your wife give you a shot. Don't ask me how I know. But they can get even at that moment)

----------


## crashdive123

> You bet! Great milestone. (P.S. - Never let your wife give you a shot. Don't ask me how I know. But they can get even at that moment)


After a stop in South Korea one of our junior officers visited the corpsman after we got underway.  He "demanded" a shot of penicillin.  When asked why, he told the corpsman that it was none of his business and that he was "ordering" him to give the shot.  (South Korea had a thriving, and legal "ladies of the evening) business).

The corpsman gave the shot........a big one......of distilled water.  From what he said - it is harmless, but probably the most painful injection available.

----------


## Pal334

EMT 25 years, USAF Combat Lifesaver cert, cpr yearly re cert (Local CERT requirement)

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

First Aid, CPR, Bloodborne Pathogens, and most important to me I can respond to horrible things with a level head. Still required Hunter, and I have had to tkae car of several events...did I tell you about the guy speaking in tongues, it took 5 of us to bring him to the ground. Then there was contracted worker that had a severe head injury and refused the ambulance.....

----------


## Sourdough

I have a lot of experience at brain surgery. Mostly removing moose and/or caribou antlers and scraping the brains out.

----------


## jcullen24

> You bet! Great milestone. (P.S. - Never let your wife give you a shot. Don't ask me how I know. But they can get even at that moment)


Naw , Don't think she'll be administering shots to me, But it's getting irratating that she's now evaluating me quite a bit.  :Argue: 

I keep telling her, just because you learned about some hideous new ailment doesn't mean I have it!

In all honesty, I'm quite proud she did it!   :airhorn:

----------


## olebama

First aid and CPR/AED.  I want to take a Wilderness First aid, but Red Cross kept canceling the class because not enough people signed up for it....

----------


## BENESSE

Medical School of Hard Knocks. Post doctoral.

----------


## Celticwarrior

EMT-B plus military battlefield medical training. In addition, I have studied herbal and holistic medical procedures, chiropractics and massage therapy, and read a multitude of medical and surgical textbooks, just in case.

----------


## Celticwarrior

> After a stop in South Korea one of our junior officers visited the corpsman after we got underway.  He "demanded" a shot of penicillin.  When asked why, he told the corpsman that it was none of his business and that he was "ordering" him to give the shot.  (South Korea had a thriving, and legal "ladies of the evening) business).
> 
> The corpsman gave the shot........a big one......of distilled water.  From what he said - it is harmless, but probably the most painful injection available.


Don't count on it. While the most painful shot I have ever gotten personally was gamma globulin (really really painful), the worst one I have heard of was penicillin. Not Procaine penicillin like you get today with Procaine, a lidocaine-like local anesthetic mixed with the penicillin, but the raw deal like they used to give farm animals. Now, even that is more humane, but from what I gathered, it was not uncommon for people to faint when getting the unmixed shots back in the day because it felt like someone was pushing jello under their skin. Very nasty.  The old rabies shots (multiple injections over a short duration) were pretty awful too.

----------


## Old Professor

EMT Instructor, First Aid/AED instructor for the American Red cross, Wilderness First Aid Instructor for American Red Cross, High Angle Rescue, Vehicle Rescue w/ hand and power tools, Emergency Vehicle Operator(Penna.)

----------


## SQWERL

EMT-IV (STATE OF TN), EMD, HAVE ISO 100, 200, 700 800A, 800B, used to have extrication with rescue squad. I would love to get my WEMT but don' have the time or money. I have the same problem with the wilderness first aid class too. Not enough people sign up.

----------


## SQWERL

Oh and I have CEVO which is the same as EVOC.

----------


## SARSpecialist

I am the new guy here so just saying Hello... Tx EMT-P for 20 years, 21 yrs TX Army National Guard 68 W I retired in 09, Wilderness Rescue Instructor, Wilderness Basic and Advanced Firs Aid Instructor, Technical Rescue/Rope Rescue Instructor, Lots of ICS Certs, Lots of other Certs from courses.

----------


## aldankirk

US Navy - NBC Warfare, Corpsman training, Civilian First responder, Advanced first aid, professional level CPR, Blood borne pathogens, almost four years studying herbal medicine

----------


## RandyRhoads

EMT-P (Paramedic), Military training, and self book taught wilderness emergency medicine.

----------


## balendor

First aid and CPR plus AED,(expired) Military Combat First Aid, Also read many books to further my knowledge base, Both my Wife and Sister are RNs

----------


## Kamel

Ima Certified Nursing Assistant and CPR certified.

----------


## farmerjane

Mother of 8 children, one with Lukemia: learned more than i wanted to know about the human body and how to care for them.  Can start an IV to give fluids, blood, or medication.  Can give medications via injection. Learned how to type Blood and do a blood count.  Over time you learn how to figure out what is going on based on the symptoms.  As least you know what body system you are dealing with and then narrow down from there.

Wife of a Construction worker (who always seems to get hurt on sunday or a holiday: have had to stitch up wounds, take care of just about everything but a broken bone.  He thought twice about asking me to stitch him up the first time when he saw the needle.  But it was time to man up or shut up and go to the ER.  He figured I was cheaper. ha ha  At least now I keep the proper stitchure equipment.

Animal care: must give shots, fluids, and have had to do a C section on a heifer to remove a dead calf, but saved the mother.  Keep several types of antiboitics on hand for animals, but in an major event medical care was not available can be given to humans on a pigs doseage.

Only formal training: CRP everything else was the school of hardknocks.

----------


## Kamel

:O sounds like you got it down then lol

----------


## EastKY_DO

D.O. w/ residency in Family Medicine & OMT, certification in ATLS, ACLS, & PALS. Former Navy corpsman & EMT-IV (TN). Wow, that was a long time ago, back in the 80s.  Formerly an employed physician I've been in  private practice for the past four years.

----------


## Sarge47

> D.O. w/ residency in Family Medicine & OMT, certification in ATLS, ACLS, & PALS. Former Navy corpsman & EMT-IV (TN). Wow, that was a long time ago, back in the 80s.  Formerly an employed physician I've been in  private practice for the past four years.


Welcome aboard Doc!  It's really cool to have a professional physician on board here to give out general medical info to the membership...BTW, I got this pain..... :Creepy:

----------


## grokh5499

First aid and CPR plus AED adult and child., Combat Lifesaver in the Army years ago, lots of reading on various basic topics, to include a few natural home remedies.

----------


## Kosuki

I will be going to medical school after I am done with my JC. I have the knowledge of a EMT/Fire Responder along with other survival skills (medically speaking). I have read books also on Medical topics and what not.

----------


## RandyRhoads

> I have the knowledge of a EMT/Fire Responder



Curious, can you elaborate on this? What do you mean you have the knowledge of? You read books on it or have the experience as working as one?

----------


## blkhawk21

Registered Nurse for 30 years operating room. 10 years with army forward surgical team (fst) . Lots of advance trama training. Deployed on several occasions with sf units. Also certified surgical first assistant.

----------


## BENESSE

> Registered Nurse for 30 years operating room. 10 years with army forward surgical team (fst) . Lots of advance trama training. Deployed on several occasions with sf units. Also certified surgical first assistant.


You better stick around.
There _will_ be questions.
Lots of questions.
Any experience with mental cases?

----------


## tjwilhelm

Zip...zero...nada...

Self-trained in first aid...

Planning to take a certification course in first aid and cpr.

----------


## Rick

I would imagine you've picked up some training in the last year just by watching.

----------


## blkhawk21

> You better stick around.
> There _will_ be questions.
> Lots of questions.
> Any experience with mental cases?


Limited experience psychological cases.

----------


## Rick

Close enough. (whistles!!) The line forms right here, folks. Mental cases in this line. Medical in this line. All the, "I won't to go to the wilderness to survive" folks come up here in front. blkhawk can start with you first. (this is gonna take some time). 

Hey Crash, move those chairs back there. We're going to need a LOT more room for the mental line.

----------


## jfeatherjohn

Sorry I'm late. I can help bikhawk...I brought my car battery in, so we can do some ECT, as well.
Rick, the ECT line is right over here...

----------


## Stiffy

> So what is your level training?


CPR/AED every other year, annual first aid refresher training.

----------


## ctdcb18b

not skilled in this but i can do the basics

----------


## Echo2

EMT

Wilderness First Aid

Advanced Wilderness First Aid

Fire Fighter 1

Ropes 1&2

Vehicle Extraction Certification

Job Site Safety and Basic First Aid Instructor. 

Have had classes in....

Wilderness Survival (7 days in the Cranberry Glades WV...the most fun I ever have had being miserable)

Helicopter Landing Zone Identification, Preparation, and Signaling.

Swift Water Rescue (not one of my favorites)

Search and Rescue

Traffic Management

Heavy Rigging and Support (pick it up...set it down....and stabilize).

Heavy Crane Setup and Signaling.

----------


## intothenew

> ..........(7 days in the Cranberry Glades WV...the most fun I ever have had being miserable).......


Water runs uphill in that place, and it is absolutely beautiful. 

Land of the Blue Crawdad.

----------


## Echo2

> Water runs uphill in that place, and it is absolutely beautiful. 
> 
> Land of the Blue Crawdad.


And it rains freaking sideways.... :Smile:

----------


## 1stimestar

A variety of military medical first aid, Red Cross CPR, birth doula training, and having kids who knock around out in the woods and on the tundra training.

----------


## Yonderer

Red Cross Standard First Aid/CPR/AED
Wilderness First Aid
SAR Basic
Advanced Confined Entry
H2S Alive
Traffic Control

----------


## ElevenBravo

I used to be on the rescue squad, served six years of service, but that was many moons ago.  I was *damn* proud of my Nationally Registered Emergency Medical Technician certification I was awarded, as it was a higher standard than the Virginia EMT-A.

Patch NREMTA.jpg


Additionally:

VA EMT-A
Combat Lifesaver: VaARNG (Like a "basic" EMT)
Vehicle Extrication (Certified by VAVRS)
Vertical Rescue (Certified by VAVRS)


Andrew

----------


## ElevenBravo

> Registered Nurse for 30 years operating room. 10 years with army forward surgical team (fst) . Lots of advance trama training. Deployed on several occasions with sf units. Also certified surgical first assistant.


Congratulations on your experience and thank you so much for your service & contributions!!!!
Andrew

----------


## ElevenBravo

Echo2, I see you have been busy accumulation a portfolio of certifications, good job sir! Glad to see you'r accomplishments.  :airhorn:

----------


## 1stimestar

> Don't count on it. While the most painful shot I have ever gotten personally was gamma globulin (really really painful), the worst one I have heard of was penicillin. Not Procaine penicillin like you get today with Procaine, a lidocaine-like local anesthetic mixed with the penicillin, but the raw deal like they used to give farm animals. Now, even that is more humane, but from what I gathered, it was not uncommon for people to faint when getting the unmixed shots back in the day because it felt like someone was pushing jello under their skin. Very nasty.  The old rabies shots (multiple injections over a short duration) were pretty awful too.


I had scarlet fever as a kid and had to get a penicillin shot every day for a week or so.  Yea, they are pretty darn painful.  I was too sick to muster up much of a fuss though.  And the rule around our house was that anytime you had to get a shot, you go ice cream.  I couldn't eat ice cream at the time but my mom told me that we could get it after I got better.  I don't remember ever getting extra at a later time lol.

----------


## RandyRhoads

> I used to be on the rescue squad, served six years of service, but that was many moons ago.  I was *damn* proud of my Nationally Registered Emergency Medical Technician certification I was awarded, as it was a higher standard than the Virginia EMT-A.
> 
> Patch NREMTA.jpg
> 
> 
> Additionally:
> 
> VA EMT-A
> Combat Lifesaver: VaARNG (Like a "basic" EMT)
> ...


You know the stuff we did in the army was way above any EMT crap.Not "like a "basic" EMT". Doctor and Paramedic skills..... And what do you mean NREMT was higher than EMT-A? Did you not have to get nationally registered as an EMT-A?....

----------


## postman

St. Johns ambulance basic first aid/ level c cpr

----------


## Echo2

> You know the stuff we did in the army was way above any EMT crap.Not "like a "basic" EMT". Doctor and Paramedic skills..... And what do you mean NREMT was higher than EMT-A? Did you not have to get nationally registered as an EMT-A?....


NREMT is a more complicated class than the Va EMT requirements.....or at least it use to be. You can go anywhere as a NREMT.....not so with a state sanctioned certification.....IIRC....I had to do so many more hours of ER time for the NREMT also.

I'm not even sure if they are making the distinction nowadays.

----------


## RandyRhoads

> NREMT is a more complicated class than the Va EMT requirements.....or at least it use to be. You can go anywhere as a NREMT.....not so with a state sanctioned certification.....IIRC....I had to do so many more hours of ER time for the NREMT also.
> 
> I'm not even sure if they are making the distinction nowadays.


I don't understand. What kind of backwards *** state is VA? They let people go around as EMTs without actually being nationally registered??

----------


## Echo2

> I don't understand. What kind of backwards *** state is VA? They let people go around as EMTs without actually being nationally registered??


Va is one of the Commonwealth states...they have many of their own standards of accreditation than national standards.

Most are neck and neck.....some more...some less....but if you want to talk backwards.....California?......Really?

----------


## Echo2

BTW.... to my understanding...the differences have been addressed with EMT-A and EMT-B.....

----------


## RandyRhoads

> BTW.... to my understanding...the differences have been addressed with EMT-A and EMT-B.....


I must be missing something here. NREMT-B is more advanced than VAs regular EMT-A class? It was my understanding the whole country was on the same level, and required to  be registered to be recognized as an EMT. I mean you could easily fake/cheat or BS your way through a class. The national registry test, background check and whole registry process is what weeds out the potential murderers....

I'm trying to ponder on what would seperate someone who knows CPR and VA EMT. The NREMT can be taught in TWO WEEKS. What the hell could make NREMT so advanced beyond VA EMT??  You spent two weeks in school rather than one? I'm not trying to sound like an a hole, i'm just curious how other states work. I see myself moving in the future. If I didn't have to pay for National Registry, PALS, PEPP, ACLS, AMLS, and ITLS every 2 years in a different state, I could sure save a lot of money.

----------


## Echo2

I'm not sure what the differences are now.....they have changed a lot of stuff in the past few years....Heck....when I first went through class....they still made distinctions for "shock/trauma" and "cardiac tech"

The last Va Cert I had was 2 night a week for 10 weeks....then ER time.....The last NREMT was way more class time and twice as much ER time. The only reason I took the NREMT was the job I was working on would not accept my Va EMT Cert on a WV jobsite....so they paid for it.....years ago.

I grew up with both parents on the Rescue squad.....I've been "victim" more times than I care to recall....strapped to backboards, HEDs, c-spine collars, into stokes baskets, splinted and bandaged in so many configurations and sat through classes so many times....That for kicks I took the EMT test and passed at 13 yrs old.

Yet....never served on any squad as an active member. I've been safety super and first aid admin. on many jobs.....always let someone else pay for it.... :Smile:

----------


## Bushman

CPR & Basic First Aid........

have to re-qualify each year....a job 'requirement'

also qualified as a Bush Medic through the Unit back in the Army.


also use it as a Volunteer Firefighter....... :Thumbs Up:

----------


## AzaezelisI

For those interested in Wilderness medic training, there is a facility centrally located in the US that provides several wilderness medic/first responder classes. Check out Sigma 3. They have other programs as well. Definitely worth a look

----------


## 1stimestar

Yea, we have wilderness first responder classes here regularly.

----------


## Daniel Nighteyes

Back in the late 1970s thru late 1980's I was a certified Advanced First Aid (roughly equivalent to EMT-1) and CPR instructor.  I taught a whole heap of classes.  For those who don't already know this, the _absolute best way_ to master a subject is to be required to teach it!!!

I got practical experience working first aid stations at events like the Alabama Deep Sea Fishing Rodeo, the Greater Gulf State Fair, bluegrass festivals, rock concerts, etc.  You might be surprised at just how severely people can injure themselves or each other at such events, particularly when high heat/humidity and beer are involved. The carnival workers at the Fair brought some very, ah, interesting (yeah, that's a good euphemism) medical situations to us. I've even treated two minor gunshot wounds, both of which occurred on OPENING DAY of two consecutive deer seasons. And this, gentle folks, is why you'll never catch me anywhere near the woods during deer season.  I may watch a movie about the woods while sitting in my recliner and sipping a brew in front of my fireplace, but that's it.

----------


## Bushman

> Don't count on it. While the most painful shot I have ever gotten personally was gamma globulin (really really painful), the worst one I have heard of was penicillin. Not Procaine penicillin like you get today with Procaine, a lidocaine-like local anesthetic mixed with the penicillin, but the raw deal like they used to give farm animals. Now, even that is more humane, but from what I gathered, it was not uncommon for people to faint when getting the unmixed shots back in the day because it felt like someone was pushing jello under their skin. Very nasty.  The old rabies shots (multiple injections over a short duration) were pretty awful too.


yer damn RIGHT there about pennicillen !!  30 odd years back I had a punjii stake slip through my boot and into the side of my ankle...... (turned out, only the size of matchstick........) and you'd think..."no big deal"but those little yellow men had smeared the bamboo with human excrement.........and within 20 minutes I could not walk on it.......I got on the 'dust -off' and back to the RAP where I expected a local and a few stitches....... but 'no'.............10 days of pennicllen (imagine light cream, and you've got the consistency) EVERY 4 hours, injected with a LARGE BORE needle, which left weeping holes in my thigh and backside. This stuff is so thick that they 'throw' the syringe into your leg like a dart, get a firm grip with BOTH hands, force it into the muscle, then put the palm of one hand on the plunger and VERY slowly......force the pennicillen into your leg............. Eventually the swelling went down (my ankle had swollen to the size of my thigh) and they operated and removed this sliver of bamboo that fit into a 45mm film container.............

to this day I CANNOT even watch people on TV getting needles stuck into them !!   and I will avoid them like the plague !!  Talked to a GP about this recently, and he said, "well, if you hadn't had the pennicillen you would have been dead in a couple of days........"

----------


## Adventure Wolf

First aid and CPR qualified. I picked up some more advanced tricks as well, but First aid and CPR Qualification is my "formal" training.

----------


## MoraGuy

First Aid, CPR, Wilderness First Aid, First Responder

----------


## Geek

Rescue Diver, includes Basic First Aid, CPR with AED and Oxygen Provider.

----------


## SurvivorMama

Advanced Practice Nurse, Emergency Medicine (trauma: started as EMT 40 yrs ago), Herbal Therapies, Quantum Touch

----------


## le Metis

W-EMT, Swiftwater Rescue, Rescue Rigger

----------


## TheUnknownPoet

None. Although I am a chemist, so I could use my knowledge to prescribe medication. *(More realistically, I know how to properly give you heroin after you get blown in half so you don't die painfully. Yea. I'm not a doctor.)

----------


## intothenew

> None. Although I am a chemist............


Some people do fine?

----------


## RandyRhoads

Just finished recues diver. I gotta say I wasn't impressed, seems like just another way for PADI to get money from you to get a fancy card with your name on it.

----------


## Woodmaster750

Dido, heeeheeee.   But down deep you go in to the dark no body knows.

----------


## Suvurov

Hi, first post here.  The wife and I are both RN's- she 18 years, 14 as an in-vitro fertilization (IVF) nurse and 4 as a med/surg nurse; myself 5 as a med-surg nurse, with er crosstraining. Both bls/acls/pals cert'd.

----------


## crashdive123

Welcome.  I had to look at your post twice......you said cross*training*. :Blush:

----------


## tacmedic

Critical Care Paramedic
Wilderness EMT
Registered Nurse
Tactical medic
Tactical diver, dive rescue
High and low angle rope rescue
Swift water rescue
Plus a whole alphabet soup of instructor certifications that I have to keep track of and renew every other year.

And, I am currently in school to become an advanced registered nurse practitioner.

----------


## RandyRhoads

> Critical Care Paramedic
> Wilderness EMT
> Registered Nurse
> Tactical medic
> Tactical diver, dive rescue
> High and low angle rope rescue
> Swift water rescue
> Plus a whole alphabet soup of instructor certifications that I have to keep track of and renew every other year.
> 
> And, I am currently in school to become an advanced registered nurse practitioner.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nGyIwTAFPzQ

----------


## tfisher

EMT I
Tactical medic

----------


## tacmedic

I spent the vast majority of my 20's doing nothing but school and training.  Kind of a medical/rescue "nerd".   :Lol:

----------


## RandyRhoads

> I spent the vast majority of my 20's doing nothing but school and training.  Kind of a medical/rescue "nerd".


You sound like me. Getting hired as a medic here is hard as hell. Getting hired as a tac medic is impossible.

----------


## tacmedic

I know what you mean about the tacmedic jobs.  There is no funding for it in my area so departments are not able to hire medics for the entry teams.  The ambulance service that I work for allows me to use their service authorization for the team and I volunteer my time for the sheriff's department when they need me.  Officially I get paid $1 a year so that the counties insurance will cover me if something happens.

----------


## MishMish3000

What classes would you recommend as a start? I took ROTC in high school and 2 years college and loved the first aid parts... just don't know where to start again to get back up to speed. How much would you pay for a class, generally speaking?

----------


## RandyRhoads

> What classes would you recommend as a start? I took ROTC in high school and 2 years college and loved the first aid parts... just don't know where to start again to get back up to speed. How much would you pay for a class, generally speaking?


First basic CPR, around 100 bucks I think.

Second EMT class. I didn't pay, my GI bill did, but most colleges offer it. One semester class.

----------


## crashdive123

> What classes would you recommend as a start? I took ROTC in high school and 2 years college and loved the first aid parts... just don't know where to start again to get back up to speed. How much would you pay for a class, generally speaking?


Check with your local fire department or Red Cross.  Most areas offer classes to get you started.  These classes are either free or a very nominal fee.

----------


## endurance

My EMT expired 15 years ago.  My VFD is now paying my way through Emergency Medical Responder (formerly known as First Responder) and if I stick around, they'll pay for my EMT again.  My wife is an CCRN (ICU nurse with critical care certification) and is going up to Nebraska to take a seven day class that will make her an EMT.  The VFD is picking up the tab on that and if she's an EMT for a year, she can do a two week program with the same school and be a paramedic.  She's debating that vs. just getting her AEMT certification over the next year.

@ Mish, definitely look at local fire departments, volunteer fire departments, and search and rescue.  Many would be happy to pay for your training if you're willing to join and help out.

----------


## hunter63

Used to play racquetball, in a gym at the local tech school....(free), walked in one day for find dismembered and dying students everywhere....

Was a disaster drill/practice....funny watching them drinking coffee.....on break.....had to walk through the carnage to get to the locker room....

----------


## RandyRhoads

> Many would be happy to pay for your training if you're willing to join and help out.


Good luck with that...

----------


## Rick

You can call Middle Tennessee Medical Center over at Murfreesboro and ask them if they have any First Aid classes scheduled. I don't see any on their web site but that doesn't mean they don't offer them. They also have a really great first aid guide on their website. Just do a search for first aid. 

http://www.sths.com/search.php?q=first+aid+class

As Crash said, your Red Cross offers tons of classes. Here's their site. I just pulled Adult First Aid/AED but you can search for whatever you are interested in. 

http://www.redcross.org/tn/murfreesboro

----------


## Survive

PAEMT-B
i have numerous other trainings to go hand in hend with it

----------


## BLUEANGELS007

I'm a retired RN with 33 yrs experience.  I have worked in ER for several years which requires knowledge of First Aid, CPR, ACLS training.  I also was a certified Wound Care Nurse. I know my ABC's.

----------


## deanathpc

Current Paramedic here of over 8 years.  EMT for over 20 years.  Experience in both urban and rural EMS.  Current ACLS, PALS, ITLS and CPR.

I teach CPR, First Aid, Wilderness First Aid, Blood Borne Pathogens, Oxygen use and some others I'm sure I'm forgetting.

----------


## finallyME

I guess I missed this one.  I definitely don't have as much as people here do.  I took first aid in boy scouts, then some more when I went to Basic Training.  I never did Combat Lifesaver.  I have taken a cpr course  3 or 4 times.  Now I just sit through the first aid merit badge classes that I set up with a Nurse teaching it.
I watch youtube videos, does that count?

----------


## TNshooter

CPR, first aid, CAN and Phlebotomy. And AED.

----------


## TNshooter

Lol, not CAN but CNA

----------


## welderguy

> Lol, not CAN but CNA


 I was fixing to ask what a CAN was LOL

----------


## Bushman

just requalified...

"Senior First Aid (Health)" includes CPR and using defibrulators.

Work pays for this (Govt. Dept) and Royal Lifesaving does the training.

have to re-do CPR each year and the whole course every 3 years.

----------


## crashdive123

> I was fixing to ask what a CAN was LOL



Definition of CAN

1 : a usually cylindrical receptacle:

a : a vessel for holding liquids; specifically : a drinking vessel

b : a usually metal typically cylindrical receptacle usually with an open top, often with a removable cover, and sometimes with a spout or side handles (as for holding milk or trash)

c : a container (as of tinplate) in which products (as perishable foods) are hermetically sealed for preservation until use

d : a jar for packing or preserving fruit or vegetables

2 
: jail

3
a : toilet

b : bathroom 1

4
: buttocks

----------


## welderguy

> Definition of CAN
> 
> 1 : a usually cylindrical receptacle:
> 
> a : a vessel for holding liquids; specifically : a drinking vessel
> 
> b : a usually metal typically cylindrical receptacle usually with an open top, often with a removable cover, and sometimes with a spout or side handles (as for holding milk or trash)
> 
> c : a container (as of tinplate) in which products (as perishable foods) are hermetically sealed for preservation until use
> ...


Thank you Crash !!

----------


## DSJohnson

NREMT-I(15 years on a truck, rural Oklahoma), American Heart Association CPR instructor, other training and more initials. More than some have posted but lots less than others. I am a big fan of using what you learn. You really do "play" like you practice.  I agree 100% with the gentleman who suggested checking out the local volunteer Fire Department (Retired rural fire chief here).  In Oklahoma you would have lots of free opportunities to learn and practice at a "first responder", or NREMT-B level as well as, if you are interested , rope rescue both high angle and enrty, swift water rescue, confined space rescue, collapse rescue, trench and excavation rescue, as well as lots of pure fire fighter training.  A lot of the volunteer departments desperately need motivated, interested training officers and will help you get trained to be an instructor.

----------


## rope.ranger

EMT, Wilderness 1st Aid. Would like to take a Wilderness EMT upgrade. No military medical experience but I have sewn up a severe foot laceration on a four day canoe trip that had a bad spot in it, set a broken leg on a dog. Kinda proud of myself, the dog didn't even have a limp. He walked around like nothing ever happened to him...right out in front of a car. I have staunched many a blood flow, splinted many broken limbs. Always ready to learn more, though.

----------


## Ken

> Always ready to learn more, though.


Me, too.  Just picked up my latest text.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Ken

I learned A LOT last semester.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## crashdive123

Goes well with the other huh?



Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Highhawk1948

My cards have expired for First Responder, CPR since I retired.  I do a lot of horse doctoring though.

----------


## Rick

"Turn you head to the side and whinny."  :clap:

----------


## Ken

> Goes well with the other huh?
> 
> 
> 
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.



That's the advanced edition.  Maybe next year.........

----------


## intothenew

> My cards have expired for First Responder, CPR since I retired.  I do a lot of horse doctoring though.



I'm sure there is lots of overlap. Any insight on a kit from a vetenary supply?

----------


## crashdive123

Well ------ gotta start someplace.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Ken

> Well ------ gotta start someplace.
> 
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.



Not quite......

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## RandyRhoads

> I'm sure there is lots of overlap. Any insight on a kit from a vetenary supply?


Ketamine, ketamine.....

----------


## MaveRick

USAF Medic- 20 years. IDMT and NREMT. Phlebotomy and I.V Therapy certified.

----------


## MaveRick

> Don't count on it. While the most painful shot I have ever gotten personally was gamma globulin (really really painful), the worst one I have heard of was penicillin. Not Procaine penicillin like you get today with Procaine, a lidocaine-like local anesthetic mixed with the penicillin, but the raw deal like they used to give farm animals. Now, even that is more humane, but from what I gathered, it was not uncommon for people to faint when getting the unmixed shots back in the day because it felt like someone was pushing jello under their skin. Very nasty.  The old rabies shots (multiple injections over a short duration) were pretty awful too.


I gave hundreds of those GG shots when I was a medic. It was a thick viscous liquid that had to be stored refrigerated. Getting a shot of cold jello in the backside is a good analogy. I also gave hundreds of flu shots and drew dozens of vials of blood. I also had to be certified in I.V. therapy. I gave myself allergy shots 3 times a week for about 5 years.

----------


## timjones922

Basic first aid, CPR, and EMT qualified in the Navy.

----------


## Rick

The Navy part wasn't in your intro. Thank you for your service!!

----------


## RandyRhoads

Not a specific certification or anything but I just got the opportunity to get involved in several autopsies.  A couple dozen cadavers. I got to hold a few different brains, check out what a hemorrhagic stroke actually looks like in a brain, several hearts, lungs, free time to dig around in abdominal cavities removing organs, a few severed heads cut top to bottom, sideways, etc.... Very cool to be able to physically see all the book stuff in real life... and have DO med students point and explain disease pathologies and medical conditions.

----------


## finallyME

My first year in college I dated a girl who was studying to be a nurse.  Once she took me to her class with the cadavers.  Yep, definitely glad I wasn't studying medicine.

----------


## BENESSE

This is good enough for me.
http://www.bodiestheexhibition.com/a...xhibition.html

Fascinating. You get to see where all that bacon goes.  :Shifty:

----------


## tnrick55

i'm a retired EMT-IV WICH MEAN I COULD START FLUIDS IN VAIN. ITS LIKE EMT- ADVANCED IN SOME PLACES.

----------


## RandyRhoads

You started IVs with an over inflated sense of self worth? Sounds like an average ems worker...

----------


## Rick

> i'm a retired EMT-IV WICH MEAN I COULD START FLUIDS IN *VAIN*.


I'm not a spelling cop but, yeah, that was pretty funny. I can too by the way. I do a lot of things in vain.

----------


## Adventure Wolf

I am First-Aid/CPR certified, which is renewed annually. I have Wilderness First Aid training and current certification. When I was an athlete, I had a Sports First Aid training, but no current certifications (don't need it). Outside of that, I have taken two sports medicine classes in an accredited college.

----------


## MedicRN

Paramedic/RN

----------


## hunter63

> Paramedic/RN


Hunter63, saying Hey and Welcome.
The is a intro section at:

http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...-Introductions

----------


## alaskabushman

I've had my ETT training while I was part of the volunteer EMS squad in my community. Since I left the squad that has expired but I keep my first aid/ CPR cert up to date. My wife's EMT cert is still valid

----------


## Tokwan

First aid and CPR certified ....

----------


## MedicRN

Thank you Hunter.  Happy to be here, hope I can help out the team.

----------


## Western Mountain Man

Due to the nature of my business I have to have EMT-B. I also have studied herbal and holistic medicine(Native American and Japanese).

----------


## Auban

basic first aid and a little of the more advanced stuff.  i have spent a lot of time learning from 18Ds, so im pretty sure i could perform some basic surgeries if i had to.  so far, i have only tested that theory on animals though.  hopefully it stays that way.  


basically, i can treat shock and stop bleeding.

----------


## hayshaker

i can treat a variety of boo boos and sutures wound debriedment and so on i also
used to butcher hogs heh heh

----------


## pete lynch

> ... im pretty sure i could perform some basic surgeries if i had to.  so far, i have only tested that theory on animals though.  hopefully it stays that way....


What!!? You test your surgery skills on animals?

----------


## Rick

He makes custom grill work. 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Auban

> What!!? You test your surgery skills on animals?


No, I performed some minor surgeries on animals that needed them.

----------


## Auban

> He makes custom grill work. 
> 
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


Only if the price is right.   :Big Grin:

----------


## SurvivalTips

EMT-Intermediate - Paramedic school next year. The information I've attained through my career is invaluable in a SHTF situation and I am very well aware of this  :Smile:

----------


## 1stimestar

I could deliver your babies.

----------


## welderguy

> I could deliver your babies.


 Thanks, expect a call from me if I ever get pregnant !!

----------


## hunter63

> I could deliver your babies.


No thanks,.... baby is late 30's.....so not interested.....
But thanks for the offer.

----------


## Rick

Now wait a minute guys. How old of "babies" are we talkin' about? 'Cause if she can hunt, cook and fish....Dowry is not optional, of course.

----------


## crashdive123

She said babies, not babes.

----------


## Tokwan

What's the difference?

----------


## kyratshooter

> What's the difference?


American translation service;

Babies= a term for small infant children or adults that are dear to us.

Babe= A drop dead gorgeous female.

----------


## 1stimestar

> What's the difference?


Diapers.  Lol.

----------


## hunter63

> What's the difference?





> American translation service;
> 
> Babies= a term for small infant children or adults that are dear to us.
> 
> Babe= A drop dead gorgeous female.


Not much difference....
Both:
Very cute, and cuddly, center of your world
Fickle and fussy
High maintenance cost... time and money.

None of the above matters.......You love them anyway.

----------


## Arctic Fox

I don't have a ton of medical experience but in biology today we learned how to suture and got to practice on bananas since the peel is similar to skin. I thought it was pretty cool!

----------


## blaster

I have EMT

----------


## hunter63

> I have EMT


Good skill to have.
Hunter63 saying Hey and Welcome.
There is an intro section at 

http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...-Introductions

Chance to say hello.

----------


## pgvoutdoors

Trained as a Wilderness First Responder by SOLO, of New Hampshire since 2004.  I've also just completed the American Red Cross - Wilderness First Aid Instructors Course.  Even though I've retired from my wilderness guiding and most of the wilderness skills training I use to instruct, I still provide first aid training to outdoor leaders.  First Aid and CPR training is a must for any outdoor adventurist or group leader.

----------


## Rick

Hey, Phil. Good to see you back!

----------


## hunter63

> Hey, Phil. Good to see you back!


Yes, it is...Welcome back.

----------


## Wise Old Owl

Rick that RN thing....Well clearly you have absolutely nothing to worry about. How is that working out for you.... I am confused.

confused-owl-2.jpg

----------


## Rick

It's worked pretty well for 41 years. She hasn't killed me...yet.

----------


## Wildernesstech

Thought that I had answered this already... Anyway:  NREMT-P (Soon to expire), State Registered Paramedic, 12 years in the back of a rural ambulance, 4 years teaching Wilderness Medical Courses, 9 years of constant First Aid Certs before all of that... PADI Dive Master, Rescue Specialist, Tactical Medic,  Wilderness First Responder Instructor,  Swift Water Rescue, (Probably missed  few things) and STILL learning!

Blood goes round and round... Air goes in and out... Anything else means trouble!

----------


## DSJohnson

> I could deliver your babies.


1st Time, Do you work for the U.S. Post Office or UPS?

----------


## 1stimestar

Lol Noope.  One of my jobs, is as a doula.  A professionally trained childbirth assistant.

----------


## nell67

CPR, and I can draw your blood if I have to, but trained to test any body fluid you can produce, cough up or otherwise eject from the body. I can stomach anything, but sputum is by far the worst to prepare for testing ( don't ask me why, but it seems to be fairly universal amongst the tech's).
Chemistry is my favorite followed by Hematology and Microbiology. Coagulation, Immunology Urinalysis and Blood banking are all cool. 1st day of Blood Bank, my trainer says "welcome to Blood Bank, where we don't fix our mistakes, we bury them". The one part of the lab where you literally can kill a person with one mistake. No pressure there.

----------


## Rick

I just threw up in my mouth a little. Can you test that?

----------


## crashdive123

I'm sure she can, but they're a little backed up right now.  Hold it for her for a few days while the backlog clears up.

----------


## nell67

> I just threw up in my mouth a little. Can you test that?


Yep, sure can.

----------


## Erratus Animus

24 years EMT & First Responder with Class 1 dept.

----------


## goatgas

EMT,EMT trainer,CPR instructor. did all this as a fulltime firefighter. and as a master scuba instructor. I have done 5 deliveries (including two of my daughters) dealt with burns, shootings, stabbings, accidents and a whole lot more. Now I'm retired.

----------


## Jeslyn

Registered Nurse. ACLS, OCN

----------


## jdbushcraft

Patient

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk

----------


## hunter63

> Patient
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Bhohahaha....First, victim....then patient.....Good one.

----------


## Rick

That is funny. It's amazing what you can pick up being a patient. Especially if it involves a trip to the ER. At least you know not to try that again.

----------

